# TiVo Being Ripped Off



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Take a look at this add - its for a Direct TV R-15 unit - sure makes you think this is a TiVo DVR - if I were TiVo I would demand they remove all the TiVo logos from this.

http://www.rapidsatellite.com/detail.aspx?ID=307

Thanks,

atmuscarella


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> Take a look at this add - its for a Direct TV R-15 unit - sure makes you think this is a TiVo DVR - if I were TiVo I would demand they remove all the TiVo logos from this.
> 
> http://www.rapidsatellite.com/detail.aspx?ID=307
> 
> ...


I think Tivo might want to show this to their legal department..


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Off topic here, but in this ad they show pictures in the To Do List, etc (in this case a surfer). Does the DIrecTV DVR show pictures like this or was this just for this ad? And what is the point?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Those were the new R-15 screen snapshots but it looks like they reused the old R-10 words. The R-15 does not use the terms wishlists, suggestions and things like that, it also records for 100 hours not 70. The R-10 does have all those TiVo terms plus only records for 70 hours.

The little TiVo picture icon was kinda misleading.

Rich


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Yah... some updating is definenlty necessary there.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Lemme guess. DTV: "Our vendor chose to use advertising that we had no control over...we are working diligently will all of our vendors to ensure a consistent message..."


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

That is not a picture of an R15

And I don't think you can blame DTV for this. If it were up to them, then words TiVo and any associated cutie picture of the TiVo guy would be eraticated from the face of the earth.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

on http://www.rapidsatellite.com/contact_sales.htm I posted:

re: TiVo? I think not...
http://www.rapidsatellite.com/detail.aspx?ID=307

I am astonished that you guys are (illegally?) promoting the DirecTV DVR as a TiVo unit when it is not. I would remove those logos pretty quick.

Everyone...feel free to pile on old Circuit City


----------



## youngdr (Jan 10, 2002)

DTV's web site is still throwing around the word Tivo too, on their R-15 pages. For instance, the URL, as well as the page still have the word Tivo in them:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/TIVO.jsp
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/DVR_whydirectvdvr.jsp
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/TIVOPricing.jsp
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/TIVOQA.jsp


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

yah, well that is just the name of a URL page...

The contents of the page, don't say TiVo anymore...
(Aka, this is just laziness on the part's of their web programmers)

The should be fixed though


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Off topic here, but in this ad they show pictures in the To Do List, etc (in this case a surfer). Does the DIrecTV DVR show pictures like this or was this just for this ad? And what is the point?


Actually it's live TV in that little window in the upper corner.

What I think is funny in one pic they show the DirecTivo and in the other picture they show the R15. The description is a mix of both also, what else is sort of strange they say they are a division of Circuit City but in the about us page it doesn't mention them at all and neither does the BBB website.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> Actually it's live TV in that little window in the upper corner.
> 
> What I think is funny in one pic they show the DirecTivo and in the other picture they show the R15. The description is a mix of both also, what else is sort of strange they say they are a division of Circuit City but in the about us page it doesn't mention them at all and neither does the BBB website.


Live TV is a cool feature while browsing the to do list, search for shows to record, etc. Wish Directivo had it.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Live TV is a cool feature while browsing the to do list, search for shows to record, etc. Wish Directivo had it.


Ya it's kind of cool, I watch things while messing around in the menus. Also by Live TV I actually meant anything being currently sent to the TV either a Live broadcast or something you are watching that was recorded previously.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I guess so they won't know what their missing. 

Here's why I think TiVo should be paying attention to the way DirecTV is marketing their name...the replacment units aren't working out real well with folks but the DirecTV guy is going to call it a success anyway:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/usatoday/20051222/tc_usatoday/directvsdvrsrunintosnags


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

from: Yahoo News via Reuters

Fri Jan 6, 8:58 AM ET

EchoStar Communications Corp. (NasdaqISH - news) chief executive Charles Ergen on Thursday said he expects no settlement in its legal battle with TiVo Inc. (Nasdaq:TIVO - news) and expects the suit to proceed to the courts.

TiVo and EchoStar, the No. 2 U.S. satellite television service, sued each other, each claiming the other infringed patents related to Digital Video Recorders, television set-top boxes that allow users to save programs to a built-in computer hard drive.

Asked if there was a chance of a settlement, Ergen, who was attending a press conference at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, said, "I really don't think so."

"We were doing DVR long before they did. We believe they violated our patent. We didn't violate theirs," he told Reuters.

Two years ago TiVo filed a suit accusing EchoStar of violating a 1998 patent and is seeking an injunction against new sales of DVRs by EchoStar, which filed a countersuit in May of last year.

TiVo shares fell 8 cents to $5.15 in Thursday's Nasdaq trading, while EchoStar shares fell 12 cents to $28.50.

original article:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060106...DehX0ZU.3QA;_ylu=X3oDMTA3MXN1bHE0BHNlYwN0bWE-


----------



## juggalojoe (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow Brave to say the least


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Circuit City (at least the one I visited) is doing pretty much the same thing in their stores. R15 on display with a peanut remote next to it. Not a R10 anywhere to be found.

Edited just to add, this is all premeditated. First they slowly "unbranded" the "DirecTV with TiVo" (changing it to "DirecTV DVR", changing "TiVo Central" to "DirecTV Central", losing the TiVo guy animation, changing the TiVo button on the remote to a DirecTV button, etc.) Then calling the new box "R15" as though it is some sort of superset update to "R10", rather than going to a completely new nomenclature. They are actively encouraging the confusion.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

If TiVo is not aggressively fighting the generic use of their trademark that means it is in danger of falling into common usage in the future like aspirin, cellophane, nylon, thermos, escalator and other former trademarks. They should particularly be concerned about it turning into a verb.


----------



## slacker9876 (Sep 1, 2004)

weymo said:


> I guess so they won't know what their missing.


I like the TiVo, but the the Ucentric software on the Motorola 6412 is WAY faster and responsive then my HR10-250 ever was... it died today (RIP).

The use of the logo by anyone is not really fair to TiVo, but in their defense, "tivo" is the generic term for a DVR ... and I hope the series 3 kicks ass!


----------

